# Clock in the maxima



## chunkysause7 (Jul 11, 2007)

I need help on how to fix the clock on the maxima. Everytime i start the car the clock turns on, then after drving for awhile it dims out and somethimes comes back on. well just today it stopped working and i don't know if its just a losse wire or the whole clock just died.

is their a way to fix this?

is their a problem to all 3rd gen maxima with their clcoks dimming out???


----------



## chunkysause7 (Jul 11, 2007)

Never minds guys i found the solution


----------



## LJS (Dec 19, 2004)

*clock*

same problem. What's the fix?


----------



## chunkysause7 (Jul 11, 2007)

Here's the site that tells you how to fix it.

4DSC.com : Articles


----------



## chunkysause7 (Jul 11, 2007)

Is their a site where i could just buy a used or new clock?


----------

